# How To Keep Sweat Out Of Your Eyes?



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

O-K, dudes and dudettes, I'm not a "sports" person, so this is probably a non-issue for some of youse, but here's your chance to help out an uninitiatred noob!

How do I keep the sweat out of my eyes?

I'd imagine there's some kind of sweatband or something that one can wear under one's helmet? 

Please be very specific...provide pictures, links....flashcards, etc. I just started riding, and am trying not to let the oncoming heat dissuade me...... I don't care so much about being hot (even though I don't like the heat) but sweat running in my eyes...especially when I can't wipe my forehead because of the helmet.......will be very discouraging......


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

Has been asked before.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/sweatbands-headbands-122204.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/too-much-sweat-my-sunglasses-209954.html

I still prefer the SweatVac

http://www.sweatvac.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=SweatVac&Category_Code=SVHB


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Ride faster?


----------



## wwells (Apr 13, 2012)

*This looks promising*

This SweatVac looks promising. I think I'll try it myself.


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

Halo Headbands are nice. They come in a variety of styles, but I like this one.
HALO II - pullover

But I usually just wear a cycling cap
Hincapie Sportswear BMC Belgium Champ Cycling Cap from Realcyclist.com


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, all! Some good stuff to look into, already! (Especially the "ride faster" -which will definitely be an option when I get a little more proficient at taking these hills!;-) )

The GUTR looks promising.....


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Sweatvac! I have 3 and have used them extensively in the Texas heat, work perfectly!


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

+1 for the Halo II pull-over headbands. Nothing to tie and lets my head breathe in the summer.

I know they work because I started commuting and don't bother with the headband. I get sweat in my eyes in 30 minutes of riding without a headband. Of course, this isn't unique to the Halo II but I like it.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Guy that rides in our club is a rep/marketing guy for this: http://www.sweatgutr.com/sports-sweatband.html


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Welllll, guys, I order a SweatGUTR and a Halo tie band last night (best prices were, surprisingly, on Ebay for these items)- I'll see how they do...and if need be, I'll try the SweatVac next. 

Andrew: This kind?: Sweatvac SWEATVAC STUBBY GREY | eBay

(I came this >.< close to ordering it, too, last night!)


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a couple of Halo II headbands and really like them. I will caution you I have a black helmet and the first headband I bought was in white and it discolored very quickly because of the sweat and the black hemet. I have not had this problem with the blue one


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Ah! I did good then, I got the navy blue!


----------



## maverick777 (Apr 6, 2012)

smoothie7 said:


> I have a couple of Halo II headbands and really like them. I will caution you I have a black helmet and the first headband I bought was in white and it discolored very quickly because of the sweat and the black hemet. I have not had this problem with the blue one


Good to know. I just purchased one thanks to this thread. Almost done loading up on accessories.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, my Halo and SweatGUTR arrived a while back..... Started using the Halo...and I love it! (So much so, that I haven't tried the GUTR yet...but I will...)


----------



## svrider0021 (May 3, 2012)

I gotta get one of those halos for the hot atlanta heat. Good grief!


----------

